# Looking for a rat rescue in Florida



## Lucara

I've got 2 smaller quarentine cages are that just sitting around collecting dust. If there is a rat rescue in the Orlando/Winter Haven area, you guys can have them! Nothing special about the cages but atleast you all can use them for a good cause. Maybe that will be 2 more rats that dont become food.


----------



## Einstein

I do not know of an actual rat rescue in our area but I am pretty sure that the aspca or humane society would know who can take them. There is a wildlife rescue in christmas that takes in rodents as well. Maybe google that cause I am not sure what it is called.


----------



## cinderella

There have been alot of people on craigslist lately looking for homes for rats in Daytona Beach area


----------



## cinderella

sorry I wish I knew of one. The local humane society here puts them down


----------



## lilspaz68

Join the Florida Ratlist and see if they can suggest anyone?


----------



## A1APassion

Only place I can think of in Florida that takes in rescues is down south of me in Ft Lauderdale so that is too far away

Like myself, there are a bunch of people scattered around the state who open their home to surrendered pet rats or oops litter left overs in order to spare them from going to a pet store or worse.

I really can't think of anyone in your area that is taking in rescues.


----------



## cinderella

Another thought is there are alot of wildlife rehabbers that rehab squirrels and rerelease as well as the occassional wild rat.
Since everything comes from their pocket they might be looking for an extra cage or two for injureds and babies.
If that interests you pm me for a board you can locate quite a few in your area.


----------



## A1APassion

could you pm me the info cinderella


----------

